# Photo from Lightroom Mobile to Camera Roll



## Jimmsp (Aug 5, 2017)

I would like to use the LR camera built into the app. However, I need to get it to the Camera roll so it is available for another app that I will use for an upcoming trip - a diary - so I can create a journal.
When I "save" it to the Camera Roll, do I actually create a second copy of that photo?
If so, then I double the memory I use in the phone.

Or, does anyone know of a journal app or a diary app that can access the photos that the Lightroom camera takes?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 5, 2017)

Yes, when you save a photo to the camera roll you make a copy. No, I don't think there is a journal app that that can access the LrM library. The problem is that iOS does not allow this, so Adobe would have to make such a journal app or at least work together with the author.


----------



## Jimmsp (Aug 5, 2017)

Johan - thanks for the quick response. I was afraid of the memory answer; but suspected it as the command was a "save".
 I have been trying out various journal apps, and a lot can take a photo via the camera, but most keep it internal, making it difficult to get it into LR Mobile.

I will take the majority of my travel photos with a DSLR, and edit them at home when I return. I use the I-Phone photos primarily for the built in GPS info, which I then transfer to the DSLR shots.
I have pretty much decided to take my journal shots with the i-Phone camera app, then transfer them to LR when I return. The diary app I am settling on will link to the camera roll.


----------



## prbimages (Aug 6, 2017)

Just an idea ... have you checked out Adobe Creative Cloud Express (formerly known as Adobe Spark) Page for doing your diary / journal? As an Adobe product it integrates with your LRmobile photos in the cloud, so you wouldn't need to make extra copies of them. There's an iOS app as well as a web interface (but no Android app, unfortunately).


----------



## Jimmsp (Aug 6, 2017)

prbimages said:


> Just an idea ... have you checked out Adobe Creative Cloud Express (formerly known as Adobe Spark) Page for doing your diary / journal? As an Adobe product it integrates with your LRmobile photos in the cloud, so you wouldn't need to make extra copies of them. There's an iOS app as well as a web interface (but no Android app, unfortunately).



No I have not - first I heard about it. I have an I-phone, so the app could be what I need. I'll check it out.
Thanks.


----------



## rob211 (Aug 6, 2017)

It's hard to access LrM's data FROM other apps (and the same applies to accessing other app's data from anything).

But it's easy to share LrM's photos TO another app. I use LrM's camera a lot and then share the images to DayOne, which is a GREAT diary app (it can take its own photos too, and it syncs with the macOS version as well). DayOne will make the photo into an entry for the date of the photo in one of your journals, and add it to a map, if it has geo info, as well as add weather info too. Very fun.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 6, 2017)

rob211 said:


> It's hard to access LrM's data FROM other apps (and the same applies to accessing other app's data from anything).
> 
> But it's easy to share LrM's photos TO another app. I use LrM's camera a lot and then share the images to DayOne, which is a GREAT diary app



But that makes a copy too.


----------



## rob211 (Aug 6, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> But that makes a copy too.


Well, definitely yes; it should. Since I'm shooting RAW, I WANT an exported photo. Not the original unedited DNG. It's edited in Lr, *not *in the journal app, where it acts like an illustration. It's basically the same as what I'd do on on the desktop: edit raw in Lr, export JPEG for use in a publication say.

If you were trying to send to another photo editing app, like Snapseed, you'd have to "export original" to the Camera Roll and then open the DNG from there.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 6, 2017)

Maybe you should read the original question.


----------



## Jimmsp (Aug 6, 2017)

I have not been that impressed with Adobe Creative Cloud Express (formerly known as Adobe Spark). Their pc website seems to have a lot of issues. It seems to work best with the new MS Edge, not Chrome.
 On the i-phone, it looks and acts primarily as simple web page review for video. It seems to be unable to access photos taken with the Lightroom camera unless I send them to the camera roll. I was able to get a photo from my pc to a folder that Adobe Creative Cloud Express (formerly known as Adobe Spark) could access, but that seems like a long and complicated trip to take. That would mean : LR-Mobile takes photo - send to cloud - syncs with pc - OS puts in cloud folder - Sparks can read it.
Besides, Sparks seems to have limited text input per entry page. Formats on the pc don't translate well, if at all, to mobile app.

Re DayOne - looks like an excellent package, but their Pro version has become VERY expensive, and uses Dropbox as an intermediate transfer point. It works, but inefficient for what I need; and expensive for data transfer on the fly.

Since I will do most of the real work on my pc at home, and shoot all the important photos with my DSLR, I am going with a simple diary package, Diaro, that sees the camera roll. I'l just need one photo or two for the diary as an example. I'll stick with the built in camera app which inputs directly onto the camera roll. And I'll have LR-Mobile sync all the camera roll shots to my PC & LR CC when I return home. That seems to be the most efficient use of phone memory, and phone bandwidth when I travel.


----------



## prbimages (Aug 7, 2017)

Jimmsp said:


> I have not been that impressed with Adobe Creative Cloud Express (formerly known as Adobe Spark). Their pc website seems to have a lot of issues. It seems to work best with the new MS Edge, not Chrome.


Interesting ... the web site works fine for me, in both Chrome and Edge. I don't have any iOS devices so can't comment on the functionality there. With the web interface you can just grab any photo which has been synced to the Adobe cloud, so I'm a little surprised if you can't do the same from the iOS app. Anyway, good that you've found a solution that works for you


----------



## Julie Edwards (Aug 10, 2017)

Once the image is in lightroom - you can delete it from you camera roll - leaving the exported image as the only one on the roll (lightroom already has made an internal copy of the photo).


----------



## johnbeardy (Aug 10, 2017)

Jimmsp said:


> I have not been that impressed with Adobe Creative Cloud Express (formerly known as Adobe Spark). Their pc website seems to have a lot of issues. It seems to work best with the new MS Edge, not Chrome.
> On the i-phone, it looks and acts primarily as simple web page review for video. It seems to be unable to access photos taken with the Lightroom camera unless I send them to the camera roll.



There are three Spark apps but it sounds like you downloaded Spark Video. You need the one called Adobe Creative Cloud Express Page (formerly known as Adobe Spark).

When you add a photo, it initially lists photos in iOS Photos. But there are icons for other places, including LrM. So you can pick photos from LrM without going through the camera roll.

Also, I wouldn't know about IE, but Adobe Creative Cloud Express Page (formerly known as Adobe Spark) web sites run fine on PC in the browsers I have tried - Firefox, Safari, Chrome.


----------



## Jimmsp (Aug 10, 2017)

Thanks John. I may go after that Page; although I leave today. I think the issue I have with Chrome is that I have disabled Flash on Chrome.


----------



## johnbeardy (Aug 10, 2017)

Spark doesn't use Flash, Jim.


----------



## Jimmsp (Aug 10, 2017)

johnbeardy said:


> Spark doesn't use Flash, Jim.



Spark doesn't , but their website probably does.


----------



## johnbeardy (Aug 10, 2017)

They've been phasing it out very quickly, and I don't think I've noticed any instances of them using it on recent web sites like Spark or Lr Web. Adobe Creative Cloud Express Page (formerly known as Adobe Spark) is pretty good, I feel, and it certainly avoids having additional copies of the files.


----------

